# That's what I call a honeymoon



## Rem270 (Dec 11, 2007)

My wife and I recently married and we spent our honeymoon in St. Lucia the week before the International Billfish Tournament.  We decided to go offshore but didn't catch a thing!!!  We did see sperm whales and had a big blue marlin come to the baits!!!  Over all, it was a nice land and sea tour.  The island was beautiful!!!


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 12, 2007)

Youll have to come visit in Hawaii Ill try and put you on a billfish.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats what I would call the vacation of a lifetime...


----------

